# RANDY!! You got a competition!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is a "no mercy" mopar - mountain dew version competing with your crappy chevy "GIRLIE" monte carlo !!! GGRRRRR!! LOL!! 

This body is from AW super 3 dodge charger nascar body - sitting on afx mangatraction and runs smooth!! its sitting so low and mean! 

Enjoy! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Beautiful!!!! And that's not the sort of word I use lightly! That's a stunner!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Mountain Pew Chevy vs. Mountain No Mercy Mopar...lol*



WesJY said:


> Here is a "no mercy" mopar - mountain dew version competing with your crappy chevy "GIRLIE" monte carlo !!! GGRRRRR!! LOL!!
> 
> This body is from AW super 3 dodge charger nascar body - sitting on afx mangatraction and runs smooth!! its sitting so low and mean!
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hahahahahaha RALMAO...OH MAN! :lol:

If you are new to HT then you need to know that Wes is just kidding around with Randy. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah this is so funny. crappy and "GIRLIE" OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH Man my side is splitting....this place is great.

That Mopar Dragster is even better than the Chevy one Randy did Wes. :lol:

Bob...Way to stir things up Wes...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh oh!! I see another battle coming!!! Anyone else gonna jump in on the dew wars?? Slick job Wes!!! That's one mean looking mopar!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

*Limbo Rock*

Man that is a great looking car. Let's all do the limbo, How low can you go?

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WesJY said:


> Here is a "no mercy" mopar - mountain dew version competing with your crappy chevy "GIRLIE" monte carlo !!! GGRRRRR!! LOL!!


What is going on here guys??? Tom wants to jump on my case with the 55's and now Wes wants to jump on me!!! Hey, I can play!!! "No Mercy", you see any tears??? 
Good looking Dodge Wes, I likes that body. That's one mean looking Gulf/STP/Mountain Dew/Mopar Hemi Charger :thumbsup::thumbsup:, (just ain't mean enough!!!) I ain't scared!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOL!!! I did it for fun!! Now We need someone to do a ford version !!! 

Thanks Guys!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dang Wes!!!! That really looks cool!!!!
Now, we should actually race them, on say, maybe that new AW dragstrip that's coming out in time for Christmas!
Wes' Mtn Dew vs. Randy's Diet Mtn Dew!
We're placing bets folks, and racin for pink slips!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Rich


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Mountain Dew Monte Carlo qualified No.1, so the boys have been trying to get this Dodge to run. I was hoping to take a few runs with the "No Mercy" Dodge, but apprently it ain't gonna show. Where ya at Wes??? Ask ya Momma if you can come out and play!!!  Out run this one, then you can take a shot at the "Girlie" Chevrolet ... RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!! My Momma said "go ahead and kick his a$$" LOLOL!!

Thats a bad a$$ banana yellow mopar drag car!!! 

I guess I will have to call for a emergency meeting and talk about this! LOL!

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

WesJY said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!! My Momma said "go ahead and kick his a$$" LOLOL!!
> 
> Thats a bad a$$ banana yellow mopar drag car!!!
> 
> ...


Yap-yap-yap.
You guys gonna talk'r race?

Great looking cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Yap-yap-yap.
> You guys gonna talk'r race?
> 
> Great looking cars!:thumbsup:




I gots to agree with Joe on this one.. less yappin more speed trappin'


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach61 said:


> I gots to agree with Joe on this one.. less yappin more speed trappin'


who has a drag race track??? eh? maybe randy and i can mail our cars and have someone race it and see who wins????? eh? 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

WesJY said:


> who has a drag race track??? eh? maybe randy and i can mail our cars and have someone race it and see who wins????? eh?
> 
> Wes


Now that's a freakin great Idea!!!!
Who can do it???? We want pics and video!!!!!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Now that's a freakin great Idea!!!!
> Who can do it???? We want pics and video!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:


LOLOL!! whoever wins keeps the car!! Like the tv show "Pinks".. hmmm 

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

send them here. I got the track and timing system.I could get my mustang out for this. fcb


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

It's on! Great banter guys to go with two now three cars. Randy, that car staged looking for Wes' ride had me laughing. Wes I don't know if you want to challenge Randy, that Hilltop garage can crank out the production of customs. I hope the race happens. Jim


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Nahh its no fun .. I am sure that randy would want to race his car himself!! same thing with me!! LOL.. anyone make a mtn dew ford version yet??? come on!! 

Lets have fun!

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Send them to Cowboy!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Race, race, race, race, race, race............. :dude:

:devil: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*race, race, race, race...lol rr*

   ........GO, GO, GO!!!

:woohoo:

:woohoo:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOL!! maybe one day randy and i can race them in person!! We ll have everything (pictures, videos, etc)

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's my Ford Mustang from the race Roger had last year.
--fordcowboy


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my Ford Mustang from the race Roger had last year.
> --fordcowboy


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah the Dew Mustang at last...RACE ON! :hat::hat::hat:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey fordcowboy - now you are talking!! we got a ford mustang dewwwwwww car!!! where do you live? 

how can we race???? i dont think randy wanted to do it?? that mustang looks soooooo light!!! my body is heavy its from super 3 aw!!!

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

lot of smack talk going on.. come on ladies put em on the line and stop bunching up your panties..


Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's my Ford Mustang from the race Roger had last year.
> --fordcowboy


Nice Mountain Dew, FCB !!! I need to find some of those stickers. If I make it up to the slotshow this fall, we'll run em...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha good one coach61!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LOLOLOLOL!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

WesJY,
I live in Missouri up by Hannibal. I mailed you some Rebel flags once. Check out my 2 new posts.


Randy,
I got my decals from Scale Auto. 
--fordcowboy


--fordcowboy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Guys I am BBAACCCCKKKKKK!!!! I just finished two more drag cars to go with the mountain dew that I made.. Randy sent me some afx mountings and I added them on super III bodies and works great!! Randy - thanks for them!! He is no longer my competition!! He is too nice and sent me some mountings so I gotta look for new one!! LOL!

One is mountain dew - you guys already seen it and i used fast and furious chassis to go with it.. 

One is #9 kasey kahne (budweiser) with gold wheels

One is medium blue paint with mopar, mcdonalds, amoco, terror and jasper decals with handpainted white lightening effect.. all three drag cars comes with wheelie bars..

what you guys think?? enjoy!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Still like the Mountain dew car the best! What no Fords!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> Still like the Mountain dew car the best! What no Fords!!!!


 
Ford, from Wes? It's MOPAR or no car.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

When do we race?!!!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Wes!!! I gotta stick with the Mountain Dew car myself, although I will drink a Budweiser every now and then. That red says "look at me" :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Boy, Wes, That light blue one is the cats meow! 
They all look fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweetness across the board!!!! Nice job on the light blue one!!! Like them lightning bolts!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweetness across the board!!!! Nice job on the light blue one!!! Like them lightning bolts!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


you can say that again...The Lightning bolts on that light blue one are Awesum! Wes is Speed................vrooooooooooom baby!

Bob...Red wins everytime...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!!! they were alot of fun to build. 

Wes


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wes, those are beautiful. Couldn't pick one over the others...they're all great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

